# Ant: Retrieving Their Dead



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

A shot from one of our exploring walks.


----------



## Prufrock (May 6, 2009)

You took this? That is a beautiful photograph!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> You took this? That is a beautiful photograph!




Yes. Thank you!


----------



## Idelette (May 6, 2009)

That is a neat photograph!


----------



## Augusta (May 6, 2009)

Very nice Beth!


----------



## Montanablue (May 6, 2009)

I didn't know you were a photographer! That is a truly breath-taking photograph. Do you ever have your work published?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I didn't know you were a photographer! That is a truly breath-taking photograph. Do you ever have your work published?




Thank you! I don't consider myself a photographer but rather someone who likes to take photos.  I have never been published as I don't really push myself out there much at this point. 

I don't mean to draw attention to me but rather to the beauty of God's Creation. I just happen to enjoy capturing it and hopefully sometimes well.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 6, 2009)

Great photo!

Just remember that the ant wasn't retrieving the dead ant so as to give it a funeral with full-honors....

(For those who can't read between the lines... this is a picture of an ant taking a dead ant back to be eaten.)

I, personally, wouldn't think of this picture as being in the "beauty of God's creation" category. This, for me, would be in the "visible effects of the fall on God's creation" category.

I'd love a print of this photo. It is a poignant reminder of the sheer savagry that exists in the world at all levels... it reminds me of the pervasive fallenness of all of creation and of the need for ALL things to be made new!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Just remember that the ant wasn't retrieving the dead ant so as to give it a funeral with full-honors....
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

That is not totally true. Some ants do bury their dead but don't worry- I am not anthropomorphizing...  

If you would like a print PM me.


----------



## AThornquist (May 6, 2009)

Wow, Ben is a real downer  I'm sure the dead ant was a wonderful husband (though that's not to say he didn't sometimes make his wife bug-eyed).


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Wow, Ben is a real downer  I'm sure the dead ant was a wonderful husband (though that's not to say he didn't sometimes make his wife bug-eyed).


----------



## TimV (May 6, 2009)

Great!! The focus is just right. Anyone who's done it will tell you, that's hard!!!

I had the perfect shot, with ants and wasps fighting over a dead bee, but you can see I didn't get the focus "focused" like you did.


----------



## Webservant (May 6, 2009)

There was an article about this on MSNBC today

Ants can smell death - LiveScience- msnbc.com


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

TimV said:


> Great!! The focus is just right. Anyone who's done it will tell you, that's hard!!!
> 
> I had the perfect shot, with ants and wasps fighting over a dead bee, but you can see I didn't get the focus "focused" like you did.



Thanks Tim. Oh cool shot! It is hard Tim. They move constantly and you hope when they pause you are ready.


----------



## Casey (May 6, 2009)

What kind of lens are you using?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> What kind of lens are you using?




Casey, here I used a Panasonic FZ28 that has 18x zoom and I attach various (achromatic) macro filters to the main lens. In this case I had a Canon 240 (52mm) and a Raynox 250 (clip on) that gives 8 diopter magnification. I am pretty sure I wasn't zoomed all the way to 18x but likely more around 10x. ?


----------



## Casey (May 6, 2009)

I have a Canon Digital Rebel XT and, once upon a time, thought about buying a macro lens.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> I have a Canon Digital Rebel XT and, once upon a time, thought about buying a macro lens.



Oh I see. The Rebels are nice! I only recently got a DSLR camera (older Nikon D70) and haven't really done macro with it as I would have to buy another lens! I pretty much stick to the Panasonic for macro work. Perhaps one day I can get a good lens for the Nikon that has vibration reduction! Dream on...


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 6, 2009)

Sweet picture. Do you have a link to any of your other photos?


----------



## christiana (May 6, 2009)

More of your photos would be a really great treat!!
Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

Hey! Another ant pic! This one is great too...I just might have to have a copy as well. I can start my own ant pic collection by Beth!!


----------



## nicnap (May 7, 2009)

Very nice and interesting pic. Thanks to Ben for the reminder.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 7, 2009)

Nice Pick


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 7, 2009)

For those who inquired I do have a little collection here on PB under my profile. You can follow the link in my signature.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 7, 2009)

What a neat discussion and great pic! Just the other day, my daughter pointed out an ant retrieving a dead ant and asked me what it was going to do with it. She'll enjoy the picture. 

Thanks

-----Added 5/7/2009 at 09:59:03 EST-----

Beth, I just looked at your digital artwork. It's very good. You should consider selling some of it. It's equal or better than what I've seen in photo galleries. You have a good eye.


----------

